# another siding design Q



## UpNorth

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Well I don't know if this is a good direction but it is a direction.
> 
> Andy.



Hey, Andy! Try this, and repost a pic.

Drop the stone wainscot so its top cap is the windowsill. Spring large 5.5" width casings straight off that sill to homerun from there right up to a raked frieze under the overhang. Make the frieze 7.25"

Discontinue the middle band so it's not there either in the window-width or between windows. Case tops of bottom windows, and tops and bottoms of upper windows in 3.5" width.


----------



## guardian

hey thanks bud
maybe i should look into buying a pc so i can run a program like that?


----------



## guardian

well it started..
i forgot to take pics of the job today but we got the west wall and a good part of the back done today so that was great.
they are putting stone on the front but i am not sure on the color of stone yet..

thanks for the help guys


----------



## rock16

I am jealous of your new pole set up but I would get a net or barricade system for them.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

Hi Gene, sorry I didn't respond, I forgot about this thread.
I didn't save the previous plan on this, sorry 'bout dat.

Andy.


----------



## Fence

are those pump jacks powered by dewalt drills?


----------



## guardian

yea i ordered and paid for the safety rails but they did not send them.... grrrrrr not happy with that.

and yes they are powered with dewalt...
untill this last year i was a yellow and black man but i am slowly finding they are not that great and i am getting better tools..
but for the powerpoles dewalt was the right price


----------



## Fence

Nothing against dewalt I use some of their stuff. I was just curious how the pump jacks operate.


----------



## guardian

you may not have anything against them..
but the 18V stuff sucks

only bad part is i own a large amount of there stuff


----------



## guardian

two more days and we will finish this one up
they chose to put stone on the garage and around the front door..
i think it will look great when it is all done

the color is iron grey but it looks more blue in the pics


----------



## Tom Struble

how are the windows flashed out,looks like theres some previous damage your covering up there,tyvek install looks a little dicey:whistling


----------



## CookeCarpentry

tomstruble said:


> how are the windows flashed out,looks like theres some previous damage your covering up there,tyvek install looks a little dicey:whistling


Care to elaborate?


----------



## Tom Struble

CookeCarpentry said:


> Care to elaborate?


na i probably shouldn't based on those pics:no:but there are somethings that just jump out at me

whenever i rip old siding and see walls in that condition its a tell tale sighn that somethings wrong,i'd just like to see how the windows where detailed
wrb looks like it's short to the window in one pic


----------



## guardian

not sure what is wrong with my tyvek?
everything is shingled 6" or more and the reason you cant see tape is because i dont use red tape
i use the tyvek tape that is clear
windows are all double flashed..
ie one flash on top of window then trim then flashing on top of trim


----------



## guardian

the only sin i see is i dont have paper behind my soffits (normally i do) but the home had 40" soffits and i did not see any major water issue that high in a eave like that


----------



## Tom Struble

first siding pic it looks like the tyvek is short to the trim,like i said hard to tell from these pics, but im a believer in what you do under the siding is more important than the siding itself

nice how you handled the trim design tho:thumbs up:


----------



## guardian

i agree 100%
a house wrapped in paper should hold the weather out 100% on it own 
i believe what you see is a cut made short but it will have been extended with clear tyvek tape.
we then caulk the paper to the brickmold as this window does not have a flange
i dont care for tapping the paper to the brickmold
our trim piece goes on next so the trim is back caulked to the window..
not the best setup but like i said no window flange
any advise what you would do?
we also face caulk the window to trim joint


----------

